# Ordered my Mill



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 30, 2015)

Finally ordered an alaskan mill. Lots of excitement. Going to rig up a boat anchor winch that I've got to help move it along and save my back. I ended up getting the Panther II 36", which will cut a full 36" with a 42" bar, but will mostly have the 28" bar on it. Rigging up an aux oiler this weekend so I can play with it as soon as it comes in. Already ground two chains to 10 degrees... I don't think I've forgotten anything important. Really looking forward to getting started with this.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jan 30, 2015)

I bought a panther mill mine can handle up to a 60" bar I think but I only run a 50" on it. I can get 42-44" wide slabs from my setup. It is a 2 man job for sure it is really hard to lift the whole contraption when it is all together I couldn't imagine sawing all by myself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 30, 2015)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> I bought a panther mill mine can handle up to a 60" bar I think but I only run a 50" on it. I can get 42-44" wide slabs from my setup. It is a 2 man job for sure it is really hard to lift the whole contraption when it is all together I couldn't imagine sawing all by myself.


As awesome as your pictures are with that beast of a bar, and as manly as it would make me feel, I just don't think I would ever find myself needing one haha. I envy you though. 

I'm hoping that the anchor winch will work out how I intend. It's a hand crank similar to some setups I've seen in some youtube videos that seems to work well. Also have a bumper jack and some 4x4 cribbing made up, with one shorter than the other. Hopefully they'll work as intended, and get the 20-24" logs up in the air a little.


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 30, 2015)

Congrats Jonathan ! What species of timber will u be millin ?


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 30, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Congrats Jonathan ! What species of timber will u be millin ?


Anything and everything I can get ahold of! Haha. 

I have several hedge (kind of dreading them), sycamore, cherry, walnut, and box elder logs piled up... and got permission to take all the boxelders I wanted from a family friend. We will see.

Hoping to find some oak. I'll be ordering a table saw in the next week or two, and I know that I'm going to need some lumber to get started on some projects. I have several hundred BF of walnut that's been air drying for a few years, so I'll be concentrating on everything but walnut at first.


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 30, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Anything and everything I can get ahold of! Haha.
> 
> I have several hedge (kind of dreading them), sycamore, cherry, walnut, and box elder logs piled up... and got permission to take all the boxelders I wanted from a family friend. We will see.
> 
> Hoping to find some oak. I'll be ordering a table saw in the next week or two, and I know that I'm going to need some lumber to get started on some projects. I have several hundred BF of walnut that's been air drying for a few years, so I'll be concentrating on everything but walnut at first.



Nice ! You going into furniture making ? Three species that always make my table saw chatter, dry Hedge, Olive, and DIW


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 30, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> You going into furniture making?


Really not sure. Probably just whatever catches my eye. Cabinets are definitely on the list of things to learn how to do.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 31, 2015)

A small tip here, When you start milling, mill the softer species first to get a feel of it and how things work. There is a short learning curve to it. Save the good stuff and the really hard and figured woods for last or until you have figured it all out. Play around with the grinds on your chains too, I have settled on about 15 to 16 degrees as a good all around grind angle. Not to aggressive to stall the chain, still cuts relatively fast and leaves a decent finish.

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 31, 2015)

Congrats.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 31, 2015)

Anyone going to start a pool on how long before he buys a bandsaw mill?


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 31, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> When you start milling, mill the softer species first to get a feel of it and how things work.



Thanks Greg. That was what I had planned. I have a white box elder log that I don't care to screw up... if it's anything like I assume based on cutting it down, it shouldn't be too hard at all on the chain haha.


Schroedc said:


> Anyone going to start a pool on how long before he buys a bandsaw mill?



Ha. I really want one! HOA won't allow one here, I technically violated the rules by keeping the trailer here. So, it's very likely that I will be purchasing a bandmill as soon as we sell here and move out in the country a little more.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## justallan (Jan 31, 2015)

Congrats Jonathan. Although I've never used a CSM, I want one badly. I think a guy could make some decent coin really quick just selling table slabs and beams.


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 31, 2015)

Go Jonathan, Go. Happy slabing.


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jan 31, 2015)

Congrats . Lots of work but a ton of fun as well. . What are you using for a saw?
Dave


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 31, 2015)

David Van Asperen said:


> What are you using for a saw?


394xp

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tocws2002 (Jan 31, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Hoping to find some oak. I'll be ordering a table saw in the next week or two, and I know that I'm going to need some lumber to get started on some projects. I have several hundred BF of walnut that's been air drying for a few years, so I'll be concentrating on everything but walnut at first.



Congrats on the mill, I've wanted a bandsaw mill for some time now, but just don't have room for it....and all the logs, cutoffs, trailers, and accessories that go along with it. Every time I see a big tree being cut down it makes me want one even more. 

If you need oak let me know, I've got a pretty good stack of kiln-dried red oak and could stand to part with some of it.

-jason


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Feb 3, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Really not sure. Probably just whatever catches my eye. Cabinets are definitely on the list of things to learn how to do.



Don't know of you've considered joining Finewoodworking's website, but they have some excellent articles and videos on cabinet making in their members section. I find that site worth the membership.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 5, 2015)

Ha. I really want one! HOA won't allow one here, I technically violated the rules by keeping the trailer here. So, it's very likely that I will be purchasing a bandmill as soon as we sell here and move out in the country a little more.[/QUOTE]

Just go ahead and buy one and keep it here in NY!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Busy Beaver Lumber (Feb 10, 2015)

Congrats on the new mill JR. I currently have a woodmizer LT-10 and love that little mill, but i the better half, Mrs. Beaver bought me a very nice mig welder for Xmas and I am contemplating making a slabbing mill with chainsaw bar and 4 cycle motor as a nice first project with the mig welder.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Feb 10, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Ha. I really want one! HOA won't allow one here, I technically violated the rules by keeping the trailer here. So, it's very likely that I will be purchasing a bandmill as soon as we sell here and move out in the country a little more.


I think you should go ahead and get one and we could take turns storing for you. @NYWoodturner can store it for a couple months then I have a place to store it here in Nebraska for a few months out by the log pile.  I am sure we can find a few more volunteers if you need them.
Oh by the way congrats on the CSM

Reactions: Agree 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 12, 2015)

Was supposed to be here Tuesday... but apparently he created the label several days prior to actually sending it. Went out Monday and is showing that it's on the truck for delivery today. Woot. 

Now... it's been 50 degrees all week, but the temp tanked this morning and it's snowing. My luck, huh?


----------



## Kevin (Feb 12, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> but apparently he created the label several days prior to actually sending it.



I never do that. 

Like Tom Petty said the waiting is the hardest part. Anne Murray said it to . . .


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 12, 2015)

Woot... Looks like it's going to be broken in on Saturday with our sub-zero windchill..

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Feb 13, 2015)

Very Cool!!!
I am sooooooo going to build myself one of those.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 13, 2015)

I tried it out this evening. Those guys weren't lying when they said this is work! Gonna have to get my anchor winch mounted on there sooner than later. 

I somewhat cheated, I guess. I used a 25 degree ground chain and crosscut these. But, it worked awesome, and really increased the amount I could cut at once. Definitely a time and money saver, as the bandsaw blades don't last very long when cutting through this stuff. 

















@shadetree_1 I'll be going up tomorrow to get some nice wet stuff for you to mill. Field is nice and frozen now :)

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------

